# Anybody losing weight on gestational diabetes diet?



## jensgt

I lost 95 pounds prior to becoming pregnant and was 208 pounds at Thanksgiving when I found out I was pregnant. I started eating normal trying to be healthier eating fruits and veggies but also enjoying the holidays and was 230 pounds before I knew it. I expected to gain a lot coming off medifast...but then I kept gaining steadily and as of last week I was up to 261. I will be 30 weeks as of this coming Monday. I was never sitting in front of the TV with ice cream every night but I was definitely enjoying cookies and easter candy more than I should have. 

So last week they diagnosed me with GD. My fasting and 1 hour were 1 point over...my 2 hour was 2 pounds over and my 3 hour was actually very low. Although it was upsetting...I think it's probably going to end up being a good thing for me. I need that discipline. I have my appointment with the nutritionist tomorrow but in the meantime I have done a lot of reading. Have been eating whole grains, fruit, vegetables and protein. I eat 6 times a day and try and make sure I get enough food...but it's been a week and I have lost 4 pounds. I feel like the root of my weight problems has always been PCOS...so any diet meant to regulate insulin is going to help me lose weight. I obviously am trying to do whatever is best for my baby....but I wonder how much weight loss is safe? 

Anybody have any experiences like this? Thanks!


----------



## Jo.t

I havent weighed myself but i know i havent gained much since starting the gd diet.

My sister lost 3 STONE !!!! & she was preg with twins ! 

She was on the larger side to start with, babies both born around 7lb in weight & did neither them or my sister any harm


----------



## jensgt

Thanks :) I'd love a 7 pound baby. lol. I start getting weekly ultrasounds in a couple weeks to keep an eye on his size. So far so good on the GD diet...it's easy, I get to eat a lot of food, I feel great! My numbers have been pretty much all good...I even was able to eat 2 small thin crust pieces of pizza last friday with a ceasar side salad for dinner. I have only had 2 bad numbers. One was a morning and I think I went too long between my night snack and my morning test because I slept in....and the other was the same day after dinner...where I may have just had too many carbs. Just learning the ropes. 

I have been holding firm at the same weight after losing the initial 4 pounds. I'm ok with that...just so glad I'm no longer gaining at a rapid pace.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I lost weight after being diagnosed with GD, the nurse was happy with it and said that it was great as it was my fat going not baby weight.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am not a big person. I weighed 8st 7lb when I found out I was expecting my second daughter. I was on the GD diet from 16 weeks and remained on it until my induction at 39+5.

I gained 14lbs total, my daughter was 7lb 7oz. I really had to eat a lot of nuts, cheese and drink gallons of milk to not lose weight.

My only issue is my milk took a while to come in and I was a bit weak at the end of pregnancy. I'd do it all again just the same though :flower:


----------



## jensgt

Thanks for the input! The weight loss seems to have tapered off as I learn how to eat as much good food as I can within the carbohydrate confinements. I have not been gaining though so I am happy with that. In a week we have a growth ultrasound looking forward to it!


----------



## PinkNerdz

I've lost 3lb since being diagnosed with GD at 29 weeks. It has been worrying me a little. I wonder...am I eating enough? is my little one going to gain enough weight? is me losing weight affecting her? and so on. This dieting is not easy.


----------



## jensgt

I evened out after meeting with the counselor and eating the right way..30 carbs breakfast...15 snack, 65 lunch, 25 snack, 65 dinner, 25 snack. I have not gained a pound since the beginning of May but not losing anymore either. My baby is 4 pounds 1 ounce 51st % for weight so its going great so far and I LOVE the diet.


----------



## MrsPMP

At 28 weeks I hadn't gained a single pound during this pregnancy. I am plus sized so there was no worry. Then being diagnosed with GD recently...now on this diet which isn't much different to my normal to be honest, but am wondering how much I will put on/loose from now on. Only time will tell!


----------



## jensgt

I'm 3 weeks away from due date and I have only gained 2 pounds since the end of April.


----------



## flyingduster

I am quite overweight. In my previous (non GD) pregnancy, I lost weight just with eating better and smaller portions. So I ended up about 10lb lighter at 42 weeks pregnant than I had been when I conceived! Of course I then HAD baby and lost even more. I still had a 9lb 10oz healthy baby so he obviously didn't suffer anything from my weight loss!

This time I had gained 6lb from conception to 28 weeks when I got diagnosed with GD. I then lost that 6lb and have now lost a _further_ 22lb so far; I'm 35 weeks now. 

I have had a scan at 32 weeks and baby measured on the 67th percentile (so, larger than average but perfectly fine and not huge) so the weight loss is purely ME loosing fat, and baby is still getting all it needs. Neither my ob nor my midwives are worried, but I DO have a lot to spare!


It is really really common to drop a fair chunk of weight initially when switching to a lower carb diet, especially so if you had a previously fairly high carb diet! It is 'water weight' initially, and falls off you in like the first week.


----------



## FlatShoes

My brothers girlfriend just have birth after a GD pregnancy and weighed less at 38 weeks pregnant that before she got pregnant! They weren't worried and my nephew is perfect :)


----------



## Praying4bebe

Our midwives haven't said for sure that I have GD this time, but I failed my 1 hr screening. They have a 3 hr scheduled but asked that I go ahead and do the low/no carb and no sugar diet. I've been on it for a week today and have already lost 7lbs. They also have me keeping track of my glucose levels at home. Now that I understand when they want me to take them, my levels are great. in the 80s while fasting and 2 hours after meals. I figure losing weight by eating healthy isn't a big deal, but it still makes me nervous.


----------

